# Bending The Boards, Off Peak Special Spotlight



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Castaway Rods; JL Marine; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

*Mid-Bay Trout & Back Marsh Reds*

Trout fishing has been very successful over area shell reefs as bait migrations work down from the upper reaches of SAB and Mission on their migration to the Gulf. Our guides have been keying on bait activity in and around birds but the fish are driving it showering out of the water which is all we need to see. We've been having to sift through lots of small Trout finding better fish at times working zones on the edges of the schoolies. Arfiticial lures, with or without a popping cork have been the ticket.

Redfish have also been tightening up making for fast work for guests. There is just an awful lot of high water out there and that's had the fish pushed up all the way into shoreline grasses. This is a condition we've been dealing with for some time and it just doesn't look to be receding anytime soon.

We'd like to thank all of our guests for just making our expansion efforts a huge success!

*Duck Report*

Blind work is going on in earnest as we prepare for the opening of the 2016/17 Texas Waterfowl Season that kicks off this weekend. High water will dominate the opener and that's going to have fresh arrivals searching in earnest for a location to feed. We're seeing Blue Wing Teal, Gadwal, Pintail, Redheads, and a smattering of Wigeon getting comfortable on emmergent forage. We'll have our fingers crossed for some big fronts working down from Canada, hey, we can use all the help we can get!

*December/February Off Peak Specials*

Join us during the duck split closure from 11/27 to 12/09 and February 2017 for great fishing at impressive pricing.

*Guests Per Boat - Pricing*
Party of 2 - $325 p/person
Party of 3 - $250 p/person
Party of 4 - $225 p/person*

*_This special pricing includes a one night stay at the lodging, meals, fishing trip, and fish cleaning/packaging. Bait is available at an additional charge. Taxes, and gratuities are not included._

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The hunting and fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics


----------

